# 2012 Top Producer of the Year



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This North Dakota potato farmer is 2012 Top Producer of the year.
Top Producer Seminar Scroll down the page to watch.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Why is it that they call it Top Producer.Why don't they call it the Biggest Producer.

Was watching AgDay this week and they had one of the other guys farming 40,000 acres in Mich.

Wasn't IllFF Top Producer a couple yrs ago?Bankrupt now!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Cy, Illff is now bankrupt but I'm sure he will be back up and running soon. Agday also had the other guy on that farmed a bunch of land and didn't own 1 acre of land or any other assets. I did see the article months ago on Agday about the potato farmer that won. It was a very interesting interview. Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Cy, Illff is now bankrupt but I'm sure he will be back up and running soon. Agday also had the other guy on that farmed a bunch of land and didn't own 1 acre of land or any other assets. I did see the article months ago on Agday about the potato farmer that won. It was a very interesting interview. Mike


I find it amazing some get so big with very little assets.They must BS better then I do.Got the bankers snowed and suppliers beating down the door to get their bussiness.Then go belly up and the rest of us get to pay a little more to the bank,suppliers,etc so they can cover their loss.


----------

